# Who makes "BIG" Cyclocross bikes for us Tall guys?



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

I have been searching Craigslist in hopes of find a Tall cyclocross bike. I am pushing 6'5 250lbs and it seems most companies I have found are showing a Large as the tallest bike. Take Giant for example and they show the Large with a 57cm seat tube. Right now I ride and XL Ridley X Calibur Road bike that I believe is at least a 61cm. I've never ridden a Cyclocross bike but went and watched a local race and it looked so fun I figured I wanted to give it a try next race. I know I will suck but I don't care. It looked like a blast. If I owned a MNT Bike I would just ride that but I don't so I thought maybe I would just buy a cheap Cyclocross bike and give it a try. I found an 08 60cm Kona Jake with fixed gear for $300 that I am considering. I was just wondering if anyone makes something bigger? I don't want to spend over $1500. There has to be something out there though in that price range that would be decent. Whatever I end up buying I'm sure it will be better than I ever will anyways. haha..


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Lennard Zinn but one would wreck your budget.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Ya I'm don't need a Custom built bike. That would be nice though. I have actually owned a couple Custom "Strong" bikes. Incredible bikes. But this Ridley bike is the best bike I have ever owned and I only paid $1000 for it and it's Full Dura-ace. Albeit 7800 but still better than I will ever be...


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a "Mountain Cycle" brand "Stumptown" CX bike for sale - it had a 60cm seat tube and a 60cm top tube. I am 6'-4" 230lbs and it fits perfectly. It had 9 speed Shimano 105 shifters. The frame, fork, and wheelset can be used for either rim brakes or disc brakes. It has Tektro mini-v rim brakes now.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

find a 60 cm Ridley Cross bike. They are more like 62s


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Specialized makes a 61cm CruX... for $1500 (entry level)

Option 2, Specialized TriCross Elite Disc for $1550


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Black Mountain Cycles cross frames come in sizes up to 65cm.

Black Mountain Cycles: Black Mountain Cycles Frames

Purchase here.
Black Mountain Cycles: Get The Goods


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

I just upgraded to the crux. But have a khs cx300 in a 62cm. That I am trying to sell never raced no marks. Maybe 100 miles. Shimano 9 speed never used. No saddle or wheels but everything else. 500 plus shipping from wisconsin. Can send pics if wanted


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm 6'7, and even the 56cm Ridley seems a fit. Lots of that, according to fitter, is short legs (especially femur) and long arms. I'm seriously considering it as a first road bike.

Kona makes a 63 in both the Jake and the Jake the Snake, I believe. A new Jake is under $1000. (Major and Super Jake too). 615mm ETT

Older Felts may be in a 63 too, though the new ones appear to top out at 60.

Crux is in a 61, I think, in at least some models.

Surly Cross Check? Not sure if it's in your budget


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

+ 1 kona 
I am 6'6" and my last 2 frames have been Major Jakes in the largest size available for a given year. 615 mm top tube is the longest you will find in a production frame. Surly and soma also make similar sized frames and I have also considered the KHS.

Trek made a 612 ish frame a couple of years ago cannot remember what frame though(X01 or Cronus)


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd love to try a big Kona, but none in stock and neither Kona dealer will bring one in on spec. Look lovely, though.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try Bailey Bikes. Based in Socal. Ride their last version of their road bike and it is great ride. It started with CX bikes and grown from there. Excellent geo for tall people. Great customer service.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Anyone familiar with the Fuji Altramira 1.3. I have no a guy that will sell me his 61cm Fuji 1.3 Altramira for $1500. 2013 model. Just seen photo's and he said he could deliver it to me. Not sure on Fuji geometry but I think a 61 would work. Every brand seems to have their own geometry specs though..


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/altamira-cx-13#bk_desc_tab

Only a 590 mm eff top tube. Would not work for me.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Isn't jsigone getting one this week?


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Kona (again). Great bikes, well equiped. Bikeman.com has frames in 61 and 63 in stock, take the geometry from your road bike and translate to a CX frame, or get a fitting - by the way, no store is going to have one in stock.

Cool Bike Parts and Accessories from the Coast of Maine since 1976


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

quatre24 said:


> Try Bailey Bikes. Based in Socal. Ride their last version of their road bike and it is great ride. It started with CX bikes and grown from there. Excellent geo for tall people. Great customer service.


it's because one of the founders is tall. Big Montana is his nickname (though he is bike racer thin)


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Checked out the Bailey bikes. They are spendy and out of my price range and there XXL is a 57c tonc. 61 c to t. And Top tube length is also 590. I think that Altamira is actually bigger than that...


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

I wish I could try a Kona. Very leery about buy with no idea, and I'd have to order.

Interestingly, the Ridley 56cm is big. I don't get how from the geo numbers. They have a 58, but almost all the gain is in stack, not reach.


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

lacofdfireman said:


> I think that Altamira is actually bigger than that...


Just reading the chart...


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

clydeone said:


> Just reading the chart...


I was comparing the Altamira to the Bailey bikes largest size not any others. Spec for spec. The Kona is the biggest production bike I have seen according to a geometry spec sheets.... I have been searching all over for a 63cm Kona Jake now and can't find anything. Checked bikeman also but the only big ones they have are Major Jakes and way out of my price point.. I would really like to find something used for under $1k. That would be sweet...


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Bikeman has a 63cm Jake the Snake frame set is 63cm for $600.

Not close to $1000 built, though.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

expatbrit said:


> Bikeman has a 63cm Jake the Snake frame set is 63cm for $600.
> 
> Not close to $1000 built, though.


Mind you, the Altamira is $2700, I think, or close.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

I found a 2013 Altamira 1.3 that a guy is selling and will take $1500 for the disc brake version and he also has a 1.1 that he will take $1650 for. 

I'm also looking at a Ridley that is a 58cm 06 not sure what model though and it has some custom paint job from some team out of Washington state. Guy want $600 for that bike. Spec wise it's almost exactly identical to my 08 Ridley XCalibur XL..

Here is a photo of the Ridley for sale.. Not a lot of info on the ad and from a few of the pics it appears to have been ridden and raced pretty hard. Has quite a few scratches but the price is right..


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

ryan trebon just posted on his twitter yesterday that he's got some frames/bikes in his garage that he needs to let go. i'd contact him ASAP!!! probably some older Konas, felts and cdales.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

lacofdfireman, I sent you a pm. I might have something you'd be interested in.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

jct78 said:


> ryan trebon just posted on his twitter yesterday that he's got some frames/bikes in his garage that he needs to let go. i'd contact him ASAP!!! probably some older Konas, felts and cdales.


Hah! How does one contact him?


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

As a fellow Brit, you can try one of mine!



expatbrit said:


> I wish I could try a Kona. Very leery about buy with no idea, and I'd have to order.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd love to. I just need to be closer, I bet .


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

expatbrit said:


> Hah! How does one contact him?


i'd contact him via twitter. good luck!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Give it a shot. Sure can't hurt!!


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Contacted him via twitter. Although I am sure that the bikes are nice he wants over $2500 each which is out of my price range.

Also I ended up buying a 2013 Scott Scale 930 closeout Hard Tail Mountain bike. I think for Southern Utah where I live this will be the better choice here. It's a Mountain Bike Meca here. I'm sure as CX becomes more popular here I may try for one at another time but for now I'm keeping the Ridley road bike and now have a Scott Scale Carbon Mountain bike..


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

This is what Ryan emailed me after I contacted him on Twitter. No doubt great bikes at a super good deal..

I have a few bikes for sale. All cannondale. 

Super six Evo size 63cm brand new all SRAM red and zipp parts $2800.
Last seasons super x cx bike $2750 w/zipp tubbies

A custom alloy 29er hard tail it's 23.5in seat tube $2500

Let me know what other info I can give ya

Ryan Trebon


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks. Threw a tweet his way. All of those are stretching the budget, but would be pretty cool; especially the CX bike. (With recalled brakes. I think.)


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Back in the hunt for a 63cm Kona Jake for under $1000. If anyone hears or sees one let me know. I would like something with disk brakes if possible. I see them on craigslist but never my size... So if someone sees a good deal on a nice CX bike in a big boy size let me know..


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

lacofdfireman said:


> Back in the hunt for a 63cm Kona Jake for under $1000. If anyone hears or sees one let me know. I would like something with disk brakes if possible. I see them on craigslist but never my size... So if someone sees a good deal on a nice CX bike in a big boy size let me know..


Marin Cortina 63cm: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301369998765


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Erik_A said:


> Marin Cortina 63cm: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301369998765


He wants $600 for frame and fork. Not gonna happen. Thinking I may buy a 2015 Jake from my LBS. He quoted me $1050 for it. Disk Brake version. But I think it's mechanical disks which I'd rather not have. I like my Hydraulic's on my Scott Genius..


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Before you buy - make sure the wheels are thru-axel hubs. Listen to the latest "bike Shop Show" podcast on thru-axels.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Been searching for a few weeks now and haven't found a thing can't believe these bikes are so hard to find in a big size. But then again most cyclist aren't built like me either. If you find a nice deal on a BIG CX bike let me know.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

lacofdfireman said:


> Been searching for a few weeks now and haven't found a thing can't believe these bikes are so hard to find in a big size. But then again most cyclist aren't built like me either. If you find a nice deal on a BIG CX bike let me know.


will do but your wants don't align very cleanly

large size - already rare
hydraulic discs - typically on bikes with higher end groups sets
under $1000 ( see #2)


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> will do but your wants don't align very cleanly
> 
> large size - already rare
> hydraulic discs - typically on bikes with higher end groups sets
> under $1000 ( see #2)



New to the cyclocross thing but just did my first race this past weekend but used my full suspension Scott Genius 920, not ideal. Had a great time though. 

I realize now that my goals for a sub $1k cross bike are a little unrealistic even though I currently own a Full Carbon Ridley with full Dura ace road bike that I bought for $1k and a full carbon 2013 Wilier Izord with full Ultegra that I also only paid $1k for so there are deals out there. I really like the hydro brakes on my Scott but wasn't thinking that the Hydro brakes really aren't available on Brifters unless you buy Red which is way out of my budget. Don't know much about mechanical discs. Are they a lot better than Canti brakes for a cyclocross bike? I've found a few Kona Jakes but one was converted to flat bar which I don't want and the other is an older one of Ryan Trebones for sale but has Canti brakes and the guy wants $900 and its worn and well ridden. I have 3 more cross races in the next month. I may just do them all on my MNT Bike and decide if it's really something I want to buy and start looking after the season is over.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

lacofdfireman said:


> New to the cyclocross thing but just did my first race this past weekend but used my full suspension Scott Genius 920, not ideal. Had a great time though.
> 
> I realize now that my goals for a sub $1k cross bike are a little unrealistic even though I currently own a Full Carbon Ridley with full Dura ace road bike that I bought for $1k and a full carbon 2013 Wilier Izord with full Ultegra that I also only paid $1k for so there are deals out there. I really like the hydro brakes on my Scott but wasn't thinking that the Hydro brakes really aren't available on Brifters unless you buy Red which is way out of my budget. Don't know much about mechanical discs. Are they a lot better than Canti brakes for a cyclocross bike? I've found a few Kona Jakes but one was converted to flat bar which I don't want and the other is an older one of Ryan Trebones for sale but has Canti brakes and the guy wants $900 and its worn and well ridden. I have 3 more cross races in the next month. I may just do them all on my MNT Bike and decide if it's really something I want to buy and start looking after the season is over.


1st - you don't need discs, cantis have worked in cx for decades and will continue to work
2nd - Hydraulics are better than mechanicals but if you don't race in mud and gunk every weekend, mechanicals will do just fine. The only issue mechanical discs have is they don't self adjust so if you wear the pads during a dirty ride/ race you lose stopping power. Crossers and MTBers have been dealing with this for some time.

last, you have scored some great deals on bikes. You could sell one of those roadies for more than you paid and help fund the cx.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Just to add to ATP's well informed comments.

Mechanical disc CAN be hydro at the rotor (where it counts the most) with something like the TRP Hy/Rd calipers. Cable actuated with a hydro piston in the caliper. A set of those will run you like $150 a wheel, so for a relatively small upcharge you'd have hydro.

BUT, canti's work fine. I'm lazy and don't like fiddling with stuff, so have move to mini-V brakes, which are simply easier to set-up, but nowhere near as adjustable as a canti. 

Considering hydro is a relatively new player to the game in CX (as is disc), you are likely to find a MUCH better deal on a canti bike as folks are looking to upgrade to the latest and greatest. This time a year may not be ideal, as the season is in full swing. Folks will be looking to unload their stuff as we get closer to Dec/Jan and the season winds down.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and to add, I am a big rider as well
run cantis on 3 bikes (2 cx and 1 rando)
Don't really have stopping issues


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Just to add to ATP's well informed comments.
> 
> Mechanical disc CAN be hydro at the rotor (where it counts the most) with something like the TRP Hy/Rd calipers. Cable actuated with a hydro piston in the caliper. A set of those will run you like $150 a wheel, so for a relatively small upcharge you'd have hydro.
> 
> ...



Think I will hold off until January or February like you said. Should get a better deal then. I did however find a 2012 Specialized Crux with SRAM Force and Cantis for $750 that has peaked my interest. It's an XL though. Not sure if that's the largest size in the Crux.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

lacofdfireman said:


> Think I will hold off until January or February like you said. Should get a better deal then. I did however find a 2012 Specialized Crux with SRAM Force and Cantis for $750 that has peaked my interest. It's an XL though. Not sure if that's the largest size in the Crux.


Sounds like a great deal. I would definitely explore that further if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Bike world sucks for tall guys when it comes to an optimal fit. I too am 6'5". For road bikes and hybrids people our size be guaranteed a good fit one really needs at least a 62 cm, a minimum of 61 cm and for a few lucky one they can get by with 60 cm. Some people our height and taller need a 64 cm. However, even the manufacturers like Trek that make 62 and 64 cm have a hard time keeping them in stock for certain models. Don't believe it. Just go now to the Trek direct site look up some of the 1500 to 3000 dollar range bikes and see how many don't have the 62 or 64 in stock. 

Good luck.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Sounds like a great deal. I would definitely explore that further if I was in your shoes.


Ended up buying the Crux for $700. The owner bought new and said he rode it less than 5 times total and never off pavement. The bike is immaculate not a scratch on it. It's not disc brake like I would have prefered but for $700 and Sram Force I couldn't pass it up... I have a buddy that has some Carbon clinchers I may put on it. Can you make the carbon clinchers tubless? Or should I just run tubes?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

lacofdfireman said:


> Ended up buying the Crux for $700. The owner bought new and said he rode it less than 5 times total and never off pavement. The bike is immaculate not a scratch on it. It's not disc brake like I would have prefered but for $700 and Sram Force I couldn't pass it up... I have a buddy that has some Carbon clinchers I may put on it. Can you make the carbon clinchers tubless? Or should I just run tubes?


Nice, sounds like a great deal. As for carbon clinchers, the answer is "it depends". Tubeless rims that seem to have the most success, especially at low CX practical psi's, have a pretty unique inner rim profile (where the tire engages with the rim). If your carbon clinchers have that profile, go for it. If not, you may find tubeless a trial and error based experiment. The tire and its bead also have a role in this, so if you want foolproof, your best bet is with tires and rims specifically designed for that application.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

lacofdfireman said:


> Ended up buying the Crux for $700. The owner bought new and said he rode it less than 5 times total and never off pavement. The bike is immaculate not a scratch on it. It's not disc brake like I would have prefered but for $700 and Sram Force I couldn't pass it up... I have a buddy that has some Carbon clinchers I may put on it. Can you make the carbon clinchers tubless? Or should I just run tubes?


Carbon clinchers aren't a good idea for CX where we're always trying to run low pressures. The beads/sidewalls aren't as durable as the more blunt tubular rims. If you bottom out on the wrong thing it's really costly. There also isn't an appreciable weight or performance gain as you'd enjoy on the road.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Decided against the wheel set. It's a 20 spoke front and 24 spoke rear and at 260lbs I'd probably blow that out the first 20feet.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

lacofdfireman said:


> Decided against the wheel set. It's a 20 spoke front and 24 spoke rear and at 260lbs I'd probably blow that out the first 20feet.


good call

low spoke count and big riders is bad
because the spoke count is low the tension per spoke is much higher
in many cases you will actually damage the rim @ the nipple


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

find 32 spoke 3 cross wheelsets
either clincher (Mavic Open Pro for example)
or tubular (Mavic Reflex for example)
they are cheap as they are out of fashion


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> find 32 spoke 3 cross wheelsets
> either clincher (Mavic Open Pro for example)
> or tubular (Mavic Reflex for example)
> they are cheap as they are out of fashion


I broke a spoke on my DA Scandium wheels 10 miles out when I was 230 early 2012. I had porked up from an injury. Fixed it and sold those. I started building up new wheels. All 32x rears, and 24-28 fronts. 

I am 210 lb now, and I suggest a similar path for anyone close to 220+ in weight. You put out way more watts than you realize just to get going.  

I do delve into 14/15 drive side spokes with lasers or Revo on the non drive side. Same light spokes on disc wheels, mixed in depending on leading/trailing load per wheel. my 24 front is a non disc wheel, I would not bother with less than 28 on a front disc wheel. And another thing I feel is no the best choice for big folk is radial NDS rear spoking. The few wheels I have ridden laced this way, I tend to avoid.


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

Avoid open pros for the rear as a 230+ guy I had 3 break on me


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Picked up the bike. Bought it sight unseen and it was advertised in a little better condition than it actually was. Don't get me wrong this bike is in excellent condition but the guy said the bike had less than 5 total rides and never saw dirt. The rear wheel was slighlyt out of true and will need to to be trued. The bike could use a good cleaning and a tune ip then should be good to go. I'm gonna race it this weekend in stock form and see how it goes. It may just end up staying this way.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

robt57 said:


> I broke a spoke on my DA Scandium wheels 10 miles out when I was 230 early 2012. I had porked up from an injury. Fixed it and sold those. I started building up new wheels. All 32x rears, and 24-28 fronts.
> 
> I am 210 lb now, and I suggest a similar path for anyone close to 220+ in weight. You put out way more watts than you realize just to get going.
> 
> I do delve into 14/15 drive side spokes with lasers or Revo on the non drive side. Same light spokes on disc wheels, mixed in depending on leading/trailing load per wheel. my 24 front is a non disc wheel, I would not bother with less than 28 on a front disc wheel. And another thing I feel is no the best choice for big folk is radial NDS rear spoking. The few wheels I have ridden laced this way, I tend to avoid.


I pulled a Ksyrium spoke right through the rim wall


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

clydeone said:


> Avoid open pros for the rear as a 230+ guy I had 3 break on me


I'm over 230 and have numerous O/Ps, Reflex (tubular Open Pros) and MA4s
I also have 3 sets of the Mavic Classic Pros. The only one I have ever broke happened when I slammed a tree root


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

lacofdfireman said:


> Picked up the bike. Bought it sight unseen and it was advertised in a little better condition than it actually was. Don't get me wrong this bike is in excellent condition but the guy said the bike had less than 5 total rides and never saw dirt. The rear wheel was slighlyt out of true and will need to to be trued. The bike could use a good cleaning and a tune ip then should be good to go. I'm gonna race it this weekend in stock form and see how it goes. It may just end up staying this way.


post a report. we all wanna know. stoked 4 you


----------

